# Dallas vs San Antonio



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (22-11) vs San Antonio Spurs (29-8)

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.




































<center>*

Key Matchup:








vs








*</center>


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Howard out longer? Josh Howard missed his first game after 32 starts, and coach Don Nelson said he might not go with the team to San Antonio today. 

The Mavericks and Spurs play Friday night and if Howard does not show significant improvement from the upper-respiratory infection he's suffered from for nearly a week, he won't make the trip. 

Briefly: Dirk Nowitzki and Jerry Stackhouse got into a brief spat over a defensive assignment in the second half. After the game, Nowitzki waved off the incident as a heat-of-the-moment exchange. ... Former Hornets Darrell Armstrong and David Wesley started the game guarding each other. Both have been traded in the past two months. Armstrong started in place of Josh Howard ... Marquis Daniels was asked if his sprained left ankle was showing any improvement. After a thoughtful pause, he said. "Uh, no." 



we're in deep trouble guys. *sighs* just when we get rolling howard gotta get the flu


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

The Mavs need Howard to contain Ginobili. I think Terry could hold his own defensively on Parker, at better than Nash could.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Going to be a good game. I think Duncan will get contained, but the Mavs need to work on guarding Parker and Ginobli.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dallas 102
San Antonio 94.
Final

I think we bounce back in a big way. Everybody had a bad game last night and I think they will come out focused and determined.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Howard expected to miss game vs. Spurs

With Dampier also ailing, Mavericks will defend by committee


09:54 PM CST on Thursday, January 13, 2005


By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News



SAN ANTONIO – The meat and the feet of the Mavericks' defense were gone against Houston and will be again tonight against the San Antonio Spurs. 

Josh Howard did not make the trip and is not expected to rejoin the team today. He has been suffering from an upper-respiratory infection and has lost considerable weight in the last week. 

"He's improving, but he's still weak," coach Don Nelson said. 

Howard is the Mavericks' best perimeter defender, a fast player who can lock down opponents. His absence – coupled with center Erick Dampier's sore knee, which limits his ability to be a force in the paint – means the Mavericks again will have to defend by committee.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Crap, man this is terrible. The moment we find a good rotation and start playing well we get hit by the injury bug

Dallas - 91
San Antonio - 100


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I don't feel good about this game. I think San Antonio has a very legit shot of blowing us out.
Dallas-88
San Antonio-108

I think we will play tough but it won't be enough against Duncan and crew especially with all our injuries.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

we could actually still win this one if we go to the old school no D, first to 140 wins...but I doubt it...


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I don't give us much hope tonight. Of course sometimes when you think that the team will go out and surprise you.

Without Howard or Daniels and with Dampier maybe out also I don't see how we are going to contain Parker and Ginobili. Duncan is always difficult to handle.

Of course it will probably be a guy like Malik Rose who will kills us.

Anyway I am already prepared to drop to 22-12 record. Of course that means we have to win the next 2 to get back to the minimum .666 winning %.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Dallas 115
San Antonio 104


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

gotdamn man. i'm starting to think we got a team full of weak players. every damn game it's the same ****. daniels ankle, damps knee, "i got the flu" blah blah. suit up and get ya asses on the ****ing court. sick of this sh it


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

My Keys to the Game:

Don't get burned by the Pick and Roll: The Spurs are gonna run this alot to try and get Parker freed from Terry. Dampier needs to pick him up when he forays down the middle, because he will kill us with his floaters.

Let Howard guard Ginobili: If he plays. I think this is a better match-up. Howard can make up for his injury and probable lack of quickness by staying in front of Ginobili with those long arms. Theo had Finley vs. Ginobili as the SG matchup, but I don't think we want Finley winding himself chasing Ginobili around. Bowen is less of an offensive task, and Finley is gonna need to be on his game if we have a chance.

Dirk needs to have a good game from the Perimeter: He's gonna create a mis-match with just about every perimeter defender on the Spurs, so he needs to stay out there. He doesn't want to (try and) make his living from the post tonight, because Duncan and Nesterovic are gonna gobble him up with Dampier less than 100%. 

Do not let Nesterovic into the game: He isn't going to assert himself very much, so we need not help him. I think we should switch the post matchups, because most of Nesterovic's points will come from 10 footers, and Dampier is a more able defender of Duncan. If we keep the more athletic Nowitzki on him, he's got less options.

All in all, do not let the 4 wingmen have big nights: Duncan will probably get his 18 and 10 (whats with the low scoring?), and I think if we keep Ginobili, Parker, Barry, and Bowen in relative check, we can be in the game.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dre: They are just the positional match ups, not the defensive matchups. 

I'd have them like this

Terry vs Parker
Finley vs Bowen
Stack vs Ginobili
Dirk vs Rasho
Damp vs Duncan

Now, I really hope that Nellie starts Stack over DA. We don't want DA guarding Ginobili do we? This is the type of game which I wish Daniels and Howard are playing. Put Daniels on Parker, Howard on Ginobili and Terry on Bowen. 

- Damp needs to be effective guarding Duncan, Damp is very strong in the post and needs to contain Duncan. 

- Findawg, shoot like you did in the last minute (3-4 3pt). That way, you'll force a switch for Bowen (maybe). Leaving Stack guarded by Ginobli

- Dirk, no-one can guard you. DEMAND the ball all game and everyone else; Run most, if not all plays through Dirk's hands at some point.

- Ball movement, we've been pretty good lately but Wednesday was horrible, Terry dribbling for 20 seconds then shooting it. We need to get atleast 60% assists

- Not get phased by being away, Spurs are 18-1 at home, we look to make it 18-2

- Rasho has a good shot, and he can hit it consistently. Dirk needs to get up in his face, like he didn't do for Juwan Howard. And, that was basically why we lost. In no dimension should juwan score 29 on us, but he did. So Dirk, get in Rasho's face, and school him


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> 
> - Ball movement, we've been pretty good lately but Wednesday was horrible, Terry dribbling for 20 seconds then shooting it. We need to get atleast 60% assists



Yes, Yes, Yes!!! 


Also, composure. Last year Bruce Bowen got inside Finley's head and he snapped. Dallas needs to be aware that Bruce is a very physical defensive guard/forward and will have to be ready for whatever he pulls out.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Dallas - San Antonio Pre-Game 



> SAN ANTONIO (Ticker) -- The top two teams in the Southwest Division clash Friday when the San Antonio Spurs host the Dallas Mavericks .
> 
> The Spurs own a five-game advantage over their intrastate neighbors to the north, and have won their last 10 games at the SBC Center to improve to 18-1 overall.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dampier is out:sigh: 
San Antonio 103
Dallas 88
I will be very shocked if we even be that close.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

If you're going to take quick shots. Make sure your team will get the rebound. Because we are playing right into there hands if they get the rebound and score at the other end so quickly.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

lmao...Just as I said that. Avery told the team the same thing.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

OOOH! Dirk with a big 43 footer

45-48 SA at the half

Damp, Josh and Quis are all out


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

hanging in there let's pull this out Mavs.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Stackhouse frustrates me.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> Stackhouse frustrates me.


Dirk amazes me.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Win or Lose. Proud of this team. Played much better tonight w/o Dampier and Howard.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> 
> 
> Dirk amazes me.


Quite true.

down to 5


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

down to three....great game


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Dallas just screwed their chances....got the stop, but not the rebound.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

man..we needed that rebound right there. missed dampier on that possession.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

oh well. Great game Dallas. Showed alot of heart. 
However congratulations to San Antonio. Many times in this game they made great stops on the defensive end and thats why they have won championships.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Man, we made that so much closer than people thought

What on earth was the ref thinking, Duncan shouldn't have been credited with those points


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> oh well. Great game Dallas. Showed alot of heart.






That's exactly right. Just when it looked like the Spurs got the lead, Dallas went down and almost immediately made big plays. I'm fairly certain Dallas would have won this game if Howard/Dampier/Daniels would have been there, because Duncan didn't play too great tonight. 




Great game guys.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I missed the game...1st day back at work in a month...howd the D look?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Short-handed Mavs fall short, lose 98-95

Dallas can't catch up to Spurs


09:51 PM CST on Friday, January 14, 2005


By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News


SAN ANTONIO -- With three of their top seven players out, including starters Erick Dampier and Josh Howard, the Mavericks free-lanced their way to a commendable effort Friday night. 

But the lack of manpower caught up with them in the end as the San Antonio Spurs pulled away in machine-like fashion for a 98-95 victory at SBC Center. 

Tim Duncan had 25 points, but it was sturdy supporting efforts from Manu Ginobili (21 points), Rasho Nesterovic (12 rebounds, four blocks) and Tony Parker (nine assists) that made the difference. 

And so, the Mavericks went oh-for-Texas in the span of three days, having lost at home against Houston Wednesday. 

But they did not go down without a fight, in spite of being shorthanded. Dampier’s knee and Howard’s respiratory infection sidelined them. Marquis Daniels is on the injured list with a sore left ankle. 

Still, the Mavericks were down just six points late in the third quarter before the Spurs ran off six in a row for a 78-66 advantage. 

The Mavericks got as close as 91-86, then got the ball with 1:45 to play after a shot-clock violation against the Spurs. 

Darrell Armstrong weaved through the Spurs for a layup to make it a three-point game. 

But the Mavericks could not get a stop when they needed one most. Duncan tipped in a miss on a play the Mavericks thought was offensive goal-tending. 

After Dirk Nowitzki (36 points) made a beautiful fadeaway jumper, Parker was left free from 18 feet for a bucket and a 95-90 lead with 49.2 to play. 

Jason Terry canned a 3-pointer to make it a two-point game, but the Mavericks could not afford any mistakes, yet failed to box out Devin Brown on a Ginobili miss. His rebound set up Ginobili's two free throws for a 97-93 lead with 12.5 seconds left. 

Nowitzki scored with 2.7 left, but the Mavericks ran out of time before they could complete the rally. 

E-mail [email protected].


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Very good comeback. Unfortunately the goaltending didn't go our way but that is life. Next up is New Jersey.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dirk had a great game, minus the first quarter. He looked brilliant defending Duncan in the post, his D has _really_ improved. He has amazingly fast reflexes, anyone count how many deflections/slapped balls he had?

This game showed us, that we can hang with the best of them when healthy. We missed our best inside defender, perimeter defender and second best perimeter defender and we lose to the best team in the NBA by 3?

Jerry Stackhouse is *instant* offense, he's also instant black hole. He made around 50% tonight, but the other 50% he missed were all stupid shots he shouldn't of considered taking.

Overall, I was proud of my Mavs as we showed alot of heart. And that WAS an offensive goaltending, that may of just cost us the game. Spurs played good ball aswell, holding us under 20 in the first quarter. The last 4 times we've been held under 20 where against Detroit, San Antonio, San Antonio, San Antonio.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Jerry Stackhouse is instant offense, he's also instant black hole. He made around 50% tonight, but the other 50% he missed were all stupid shots he shouldn't of considered taking.


So true. I was frustrating with him tonight at some points in this game. But at other times I was like ok good play


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> 
> 
> So true. I was frustrating with him tonight at some points in this game. But at other times I was like ok good play



Yeah. Terry was a little better today.

Time to post my Re-Cap in my forum. (Cheap ploy to get some visits )


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> Dirk had a great game, minus the first quarter. He looked brilliant defending Duncan in the post, his D has _really_ improved. He has amazingly fast reflexes, anyone count how many deflections/slapped balls he had?
> 
> This game showed us, that we can hang with the best of them when healthy. We missed our best inside defender, perimeter defender and second best perimeter defender and we lose to the best team in the NBA by 3?
> ...


That's pretty much a complete recap of the game. We made a very valiant effort, but came up short. This would've been a hell of a game had even 1 of the 3 injured been playing. Dirk always had the intangibles to be a great defender, and now it's coming together. And the rest of the NBA is trouble.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> Dirk had a great game, minus the first quarter. He looked brilliant defending Duncan in the post, his D has _really_ improved. He has amazingly fast reflexes, anyone count how many deflections/slapped balls he had?
> 
> This game showed us, that we can hang with the best of them when healthy. We missed our best inside defender, perimeter defender and second best perimeter defender and we lose to the best team in the NBA by 3?
> ...


yep. stack does that alot i hate it when he plays outside the offense and tries to run isolation plays all game


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mff4l</b>!
> 
> 
> yep. stack does that alot i hate it when he plays outside the offense and tries to run isolation plays all game


He still has to get used to being a roleplayer. He's been the man for most of his career, and getting lost in the 1 on 1 had never been a problem for him, cause he was the no. 1 option. He's gonna have to adjust.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mff4l</b>!
> 
> 
> yep. stack does that alot i hate it when he plays outside the offense and tries to run isolation plays all game


that is exactly why i said he frustrates me at times. He did it numerous times in this game tonight.


----------

